# Dog keeps peeing on couch!



## ChocChip (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't understand, he's so good, 12 weeks old, pees outside, never on the floor indoors, all poops outside but in the last week I've found maybe 5 pees on the couch!!

Its particularly annoying as after having the same crap couch for 5 years we've just been given a leather (2nd hand) one and I'd really prefer it not to be pee stained 

Any ideas why he would do this and how to stop it??


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Is he cocking his leg on it or waking up and peeing on it ? The obvious thing is to not let him on it unless you are with him if it's peeing on it or keeping him out of the room unless supervised if he is peeing up it, have you cleaned it properly ? I know with cats that they will return to the same spot unless you use special enzymatic cleaners like Simple Solution or Bio-logical wading powder to break down the proteins in the urine. So I would clean it with Simple and then ban him from the sofa/sitting room unless supervised and hopes that it breaks the cycle.


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mine went through a stage when we were house training him where he was almost there but peed on cushions and blankets from time to time. I think it's cos they're nice and absorbent. He grew out of it as we persevered with house training. I wouldn't say mine was all that reliable until 16 weeks.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Daisy went through a phase of peeing on soft things when she was a pup, she did grow out of it. She wasn't reliable until quite late though, 20-odd weeks, although we did start a bit late with her.


----------



## ChocChip (Jun 14, 2014)

He doesn't cock his leg at all yet. He squats. He'll just jump down from sitting there and they'll be a puddle.

Any ideas what I can wipe leather with that will get ridnof the smell but not damage it?


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

ChocChip said:


> He doesn't cock his leg at all yet. He squats. He'll just jump down from sitting there and they'll be a puddle.
> 
> *Any ideas what I can wipe leather with that will get ridnof the smell but not damage it*?


A solution of biological washing powder/liquid. The enzymes in it break down he proteins in the urine and remove the smell so dog isn't attracted back to same spot.


----------



## LaceWing (Mar 18, 2014)

Do not allow him on the furniture. I know you probably like to cuddle him, but keep him off of the furniture. Turn the cushions up if you can.

When you take him outside, make sure he is empty. After he pees, run around the yard with him for a few minutes to make sure he is empty.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

ChocChip said:


> He doesn't cock his leg at all yet. He squats. *He'll just jump down from sitting there and they'll be a puddle*.
> 
> Any ideas what I can wipe leather with that will get ridnof the smell but not damage it?


So he hasn't gone into normal 'im having a pee' squat position ? There's just a puddle under where he's been sat/led ?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

ChocChip said:


> He doesn't cock his leg at all yet. He squats. *He'll just jump down from sitting there and they'll be a puddle.
> *
> Any ideas what I can wipe leather with that will get ridnof the smell but not damage it?


If he isn't squatting to wee on the sofa it may be that he doesn't have full control at the moment - I would take him to the vets and get him checked out for a UTI
My girl had several 'accidents' on the sofa when she was a puppy and it was a UTI - being all sleepy on the sofa and having an infection meant she was wetting herself.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Fleur said:


> If he isn't squatting to wee on the sofa it may be that he doesn't have full control at the moment - I would take him to the vets and get him checked out for a UTI
> My girl had several 'accidents' on the sofa when she was a puppy and it was a UTI - being all sleepy on the sofa and having an infection meant she was wetting herself.


This is why I was asking too


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

JenSteWillow said:


> This is why I was asking too


great minds think alike 

Lilly would jump off like the poster described because the act of wetting herself would wake her with a start.


----------

